# Vizio SV421XVT LCD - Smooth Motion Issues



## reidtr (Jul 12, 2010)

I purchased this model 10 months ago and I have been very pleased with its performance thus far. One of the most amazing things about this television is the "Smooth Motion Technology" and its ability to make film look like a "Soap Opera" and give it that "Live" action sort of feel. Although many people seem to dislike the "Smooth Motion" effect, I often use it to add a little wow factor to my movies as well as blow people's minds a little to show the effectiveness of this technology. Because of the weird, freaky feel it gives at the higher levels, I normally keep it at the "Low" level to give me the display I'm normally looking for.

However, over the last month I've been noticing some out of the ordinary things happening with these settings. First, whenever I try to switch the Smooth Motion from let's say Low to Middle, or Middle to High, it seems to only take effect after I turn off and turn back on either the TV or Direct TV receiver. Secondly, after I've been watching a specific channel (HD of course) for a good period of time, the wow effects of the Smooth Motion seem to become less and less apparent. This also happens after I change the channel a multiple number of times.

Now I've heard that after the TV has been on for a while, the Smooth Motion adapts itself to that particular showing and becomes less noticable mainly because it has blended in with the current settings thus making more bearable to watch. I don't know if that is a true assessment, but if so, could someone let me know or send me a link that supports that statement? If not, is there a true fix for this? I'd appreciate it if you'd let me know. Thanks.


----------

